
I created social version of Wikipedia - erdemdevge
https://thinkingpedia.herokuapp.com/
======
gus_massa
How does it work. Anyone post a small "fact" about something and people can
up/downvote it? Any plan to combat brigading?

~~~
erdemdevge
u got it.YoYou can simply sign up and start telling your opinions. E.g about
"Coronavirus", "Elon Musk".Anyone can add their opinion later. We don't have a
moderation yet.

------
erdemdevge
Please tell me your opinions. I hope to make it popular. It was developed with
react and node js.

